# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  workflow

## majid_mz

سلام خدمت همه دوستان.کسی هست که اطلاعاتی در باره نحوه کار با workflowدر شرپوینت داشته باشه یا مقاله ای کتابی یا سایتی که در این باره توضیح داده باشه معرفی کنه.
ممنون

----------


## amin1softco

سلام دوست عزیز یکسری مطلب در تجربه های شر پوینتی گذاشتم علاوه بر اون این لینک ها هم خیلی مفیده :

جريان هاي كاري (*Workflow*s)بررسی دلایل عدم اجرای اتوماتیک *Workflow* ها در WSS 3.0 SP1 و روشهای رفع آنطراحی یک *Workflow* ساده با استفاده از شرپوینت دیزاینرپیاده سازی یک *Workflow* با استفاده از VS 2008 و WF در شرپوینتآشنایی با انواع *Workflow* ها در Windows *Workflow* Foundation*Workflow* Foundation (WF) 4.0 Migration Guidanceنظر سنجی
بهتره از ویکی استفاده کنید. مباحث هوش تجاری Business Intelligence
استفاده کنید.

----------


## Ariaee.Tahereh

سلام دوستان من اومدم اينجا ذوق WorkFlow رو داشتم ديدم لينك مثالي كه خودم قبلا زده بودم گذاشتيد   :گیج:   ولي دوست دارم شروع كنيم و Work Flow  كه به عنوان نمونه تو شركت با  استفاده از Sharepoint Designer  ويا حتي فرآيند هاي كه با ابزار Infopath   انجام مي دهيم را اينجا قرار دهيم بچه ها پايه ايـــــــــــــد  :چشمک:

----------

